# Hobby Pflanzenzucht



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

*Hobby-Pflanzenzucht*

Hallo,

ich möchte hier einmal das Thema Pflanzenzucht (nicht Pflanzenvermehrung) anfangen. Bis auf die Seerosen und __ Schwertlilien sind unsere Teichpflanzen züchterisch noch kaum bearbeitet worden, dabei gäbe es reichlich zu tun. Dem Profi fehlt dafür die Zeit (es ist auch wenig lukrativ), aber für den Hobbyzüchtern tun sich ungeahnte Möglichkeiten auf. 

Züchtung ist vor allem eine Frage der Menge. Ein einzelner Züchter erreicht nur sehr wenig, denn er kann jedes Jahr nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Kreuzungen durchführen. Wenn sich aber sehr viele Menschen mit der Züchtung einer bestimmten Pflanze befassen, dann gibt es viel schneller große Erfolge. Ein sehr gutes Beispiel dafür ist die Taglilie (Hemerocallis): in den letzten 20 Jahren wurden dort vorher für unmöglich gehaltene Formen und Farben erzüchtet - überwiegend von Hobbyzüchtern. Das müsste auch bei den Teichpflanzen möglich sein, und hier wird es noch schneller Erfolge geben weil eben bisher noch kaum gezüchtet wurde.

Der einfachste Weg bei der Züchtung von Pflanzen ist die reine Auslese. Dabei führt der 'Züchter' keine gezielten Kreuzungen durch, sondern sät nur jede Menge der Samen aus die er von seinen Pflanzen gewinnt. Die Jungpflanzen behält er bis zur Blüte um zu sehen ob eine davon irgendwie von den Mutterpflanzen abweicht. Die allermeisten Pflanzen werden identisch sein, aber ab und zu findet man eine spontane Mutation, einen Glückstreffer, der die weitere Vermehrung wert ist. Am häufigsten werden variegate Pflanzen spontan auftreten (das sind Pflanzen mit gestreiften Blättern), oder Pflanzen mit weißen oder gefüllten Blüten. 

Man kann aber auch gezielt züchten. Dazu kreuzt man zwei Pflanzen miteinander von denen man hofft, dass das Ergebnis interessant aussehen wird. Auch hier muss man hinterher die Jungpflanzen beurteilen und auslesen. Behalten wird nur was wirklich gut ist, oder wenigstens verspricht sich zur weiteren Kreuzung zu eignen. Die Pflanzen einer Art lassen sich alle miteinander kreuzen (also man kann jede __ Iris sibirica mit einer anderen Iris sibirica kreuzen, egal welchen Sortennamen sie trägt), meistens kann man auch die Pflanzen einer Gattung untereinander kreuzen (d.h. man kann z.B. eine Iris laevigata mit einer Iris pseudacorus kreuzen). Teilweise sind auch Kreuzungen innerhalb einer Familie möglich, aber das ist die Ausnahme.

Pflanzen die ich für die Zucht interessant finde sind z.B.:

__ Sumpfdotterblume (da gibt es schon einiges)
__ Wollgras
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Hechtkraut
asiatische Schlüsselblumen
__ Rohrkolben
__ Schwanenblume
__ Teichrosen
__ Weiderich
Bittersüß

Wäre schön wenn wir hier unsere Erfahrungen und Beobachtungen austauschen könnten. Ich gebe auch gern Tipps zur Praxis der Kreuzung und zur Aussaat.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Werner,

ich würde sagen, du gibst uns Hobbygärtnern erst mal ein paar Tips, wie wir kreuzen und aussähen sollen, meine Person ist sicher dabei ... __ Taglilien-Samen ist vorhanden .... __ Hechtkraut (blau und blüht gerade)wenn ich mich beeile ... allerdings kommt das weisse Hechtkraut nicht so ... aber die Mischung aus blau und weiss ... ja, ich bin dabei .... mit Hilfestellung deinerseits ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

Hallo Werner,
natürlich bin ich auch dabei und wie schon Tommi sagt du musst uns nur die Hilfestellung geben. 
Samensäen dürfte ja nicht zu schwer sein nach den Informationen welche schon im Forum vorhanden sind.
Nur ein paar Fragen hierzu: wann kann gesät werden - nur im Frühling oder?
 Wo bekommt man die verschiedenen Sorten Samen her, bei naturagart werden nur Samenmischungen angeboten?
Wie funktioniert das mit den Kreuzungen, ist meines Erachtens der interessante Part?.
Sind __ Lobelien winterfest? Hier könnte ich Samen ernten.
Für den Anfang genug der Fragen. Wir warten jetzt auf deine Hilfestellung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

hallo

wie schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt . bin auch dabei.
mit werners hilfestellung wird das schon was werden, denk ich.

habe dieses jahr noch nicht viel, aber mein bittersüsser __ nachtschatten ist voll mit roten beeren . sind das die samen? 
dann werde ich die beeren abpflücken.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

hallo rweiher,

meine lobelie hat den letzten winter in ca. 10cm wassertiefe voll im eis überlebt.

sah klasse aus - eine gewisse zeit hat sie es geschafft ihre rote blüte noch aus dem eis heraus zu strecken.  

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

Jetzt will ich erst einmal die aktuellen Fragen beantworten:

Samen bekommt man von vielen Arten nur mit großen Schwierigkeiten. Es gibt ein paar wenige Anbieter, aber meistens sind die Samen dann ziemlich teuer. Wenn die Pflanzen nicht unter Schutz stehen, dann kann man auch in der freien Natur Samen sammeln. In manchen Fällen wird das sogar die einzige Möglichkeit sein. Im Normalfall wird man aber Samen mit anderen Hobbyzüchtern tauschen. Die Pflanzengesellschaft haben in der Regel auch einmal im Jahr eine Samentauschbörse für ihre Mitglieder. Da bekommt man dann auch sehr ausgefallene Sachen.

Aussaatzeiten: die beste Zeit ist dann, wenn der Samen gerade reif geworden ist. Die meisten Samen werden durch's Lagern nicht bessern, sondern ihre Keimrate sinkt. Das hat mit der Giberellinsäure zu tun, die später vom Samen synthetisiert werden muss um noch eine Keimung zu ermöglichen. Also ist der Spätsommer und Herbst die beste Aussaatzeit (gilt natürlich nicht für Pflanzen die nicht winterhart sind). Kaltkeimer bekommen so auch die nötige Kältesumme um dann keimen zu können.

__ Lobelien sind teilweise winterhart. Es gibt tropische Arten darunter, die einen Winter bei uns unter keinen Umständen überstehen. Andere Arten sind vollkommen winterhart, und wieder andere nur wenn sie ausreichend feucht bzw. nass stehen. Lobelia cardinalis ist ein Spezialfall. Sie hat ein riesiges Verbreitungsgebiet und daher gibt es von ihr sowohl winterharte als auch nicht winterharte Clone. Wenn Deine __ Kardinalslobelie zuverlässig winterhart ist, dann lohnt es sich davon Samen zu vermehren. Bei uns wird sie nämlich meistens als einjährige Pflanze gezogen und daher legt der Gärtner keinen Wert auf Winterhärte. Am Teich hätten wir sie aber gern winterhart. Außerdem kann man mit einer winterharten Kardinalslobelie vielleicht eine Kreuzung mit einer tropischen Lobelie durchführen die dann eventuell auch winterhart ist.

Generell lohnt es sich die Augen offen zu halten nach winterharten Pflanzen einer eigentlich nicht winterharten Art. So etwas könnte einem zum Beispiel im Urlaub in Nordamerika über den Weg laufen. 

Jetzt habe ich auch eine Frage: wo kann ich hier im Forum grundlegende Informationen zu Kreuzungstechniken und Aussaat ablegen? In einem Thread wären sie nicht so gut aufgehoben, weil unübersichtlich.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

Hab Bitterlings Frage vergessen zu beantworten:

die roten Beeren vom bittersüßen __ Nachtschatten enthalten die Samen. Du musst sie ganz reif werden lassen und dann zerdrücken. Es darf kein Fruchtfleisch an den Samen bleiben (im Teesieb abwaschen), denn es enthält einen Keimhemmer. Achtung, die Beeren sind giftig!!!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

hallo werner

danke für deinen tip.

mach doch einen neuen thread unter pflanzen auf oder in einem spezial-thema.

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Aug. 2003)

hallo werner,

ganz genau kann ich es dir auch nicht sagen - aber wichtig ist für dich nur daß du den beitrag schreibst und hier reinstellst als neues thema.

alles andere kann man dann anschließend schon in die wege leiten - einfach eine PN an tommi oder stefan und die regeln das dann in 2 minuten.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Werner,

dein Beitrag wäre sicherlich besser als "Fach-Beitrag" aufgehoben. Solltest du Infos dazu benötigen helf ich dir gerne ..... Fachbeitrag deswegen, weil er ansonsten untergehen würde, wenn du ihn bei "Pflanzen" einstellst ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Sep. 2003)

@ juergen b

schick mir doch ein paar samen von deiner lobelie, falls du welche hast.
wenn ja schick mir eine pm, dann bekommst du meine anschrift.

danke karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Werner,

ich würde mich sogar beteiligen, jedenfalls mit der Weitergabe von Samen - bakanntlich ist der Versand ganzer Pflanzen hier oft ein riskantes Unterfangen. Ich hätte wohl Sumpfdotterblumen (Zeit ist allerdings in diesem Jahr vorbei), __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume und __ Weiderich (zumindest, wenn __ Blutweiderich gemeint ist).

Ich habe aber das Gefühl, als ob dies bei mir Allerweltspflanzen ohne besondere Merkmale sind. Lediglich Pfeilkraut und Hechtkraut werden riesig, obwohl ich das auch wieder nur auf die klimatischen Bedingungen zurückführe. Wie entscheidet man, ob die Samen für Zuchtversuche brauchbar sind ? Wie "kreuzt" man überhaupt (denn die Blüten müssen doch sicher gezielt zueinander gebracht und von Insekten abgeschirmt werden) ? Wann kann man entscheiden, ob der Versuch "geglückt" ist ? Muss man da warten, bis die Pflanzen ihrerseits wieder blühen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Sep. 2003)

*Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen-Samentausch*

Hallo Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenfreunde,

Nachdem einige wenige Interesse an der Vermehrung resp. Züchtung von Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen bekundeten, geschah nichts mehr.
Also wollte ich mal anfangen und die ersten Samen gegen Samen anzubieten.
Da die meisten meiner Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen erst im Juni in den Teich eingepflanzt wurden, sind die wenigen Samen, die zu erwarten sind noch nicht reif.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich jetzt 2 Sorten Samen gesammelt, welche sehr dekorativ im Nahbereich des Teiches wirken, auf allen Böden wachsen und Selbstaussäer sind d.h. die Vermehrung vollzieht sich automatisch.
Hier nun die Beschreibung beider Sorten:
*1.	Der  Stechapfel,* ist eine sehr rare, unter Naturschutz stehende, schnellwachsende einjährige Pflanze mit etwa 15 cm grossen gezackten Blättern und weissen nach oben gekehrten glockenartigen Blumen(Bild1). Der Nachteil: Die Pflanze ist *giftig* und die nach dem Blühen sich bildender Stechapfel beinhaltet die Samenkörner. *Diese Samenkörner sind so giftig, dass bereits die Einnahme von 5(fünf) Samenkörner tödlich sein kann.* Ich persönlich habe diese Pflanze seit Jahren im Garten, ohne zu wissen, dass sie giftig ist, bis mich Werner aufmerksam machte.   
*2.	Die Garten-Mondviole(monnaie du pape),* ist eine zweijährige Blume, die im ersten Jahr ohne zu blühen heranwächst und erst im zweiten Jahr im zeitigen Frühjahr mit herrlichen lila Blumendolden das Auge erfreut(Bild2), welche sich im Spätsommer automatisch zur Trockenblume methamorphieren und den Winter in einer Vase als Strauss das Haus verschönern. (Bild3) 
Wenn nun jemand Lust hat Samen mit mir zu tauschen, sollte sich melden, ich nehme jeden Samen dankend an.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

hallo

@ rweier

wenn du mit mir tauschen möchtest. habe heute bittersüss samen geerntet. diese garten mondphiole gefällt mir gut. 
gegen die ist bittersüss eher unscheinbar (habe leider noch keine bilder).
er blüht eigentlich den ganzen sommer über lila mit gelbin der mitte. blüten haben einen durchmesser von ca. 10 mm. sind sie verblüht bilden sich feuerote beeren in denen dann die samen sind (giftig). ausserdem verbreitet er sich sehr schnell durch seitliche triebe über der erde. 

mit den übrigen samen werde ich nach dem ausleseverfahren versuchen eine besonderheit zu züchten wie werner es beschrieben hat

gruss karl-heinz


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Karl-Heinz,

habe schon gedacht keiner wäre an Samen interessiert. Werde dir in einer PN meine Adresse zukommen lassen und warte auch auf die Deinige


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2003)

*Samentausch*

Hallo Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzenfreunde, 

Wie in einem vorherigen Beitrag schon angeboten nochmals zur Erinnerung:
*1. Stechapfelsamen*
*2. Garten-Mondviole oder Silberlingsamen*

Hinzu kommen jetzt noch 2 Sorten Samen:

*3. Grosse Nachtkerzensamen*

Die Nachtkerze wächst auf trockenen, steinigen und sandigen Böden. 
Die zweijährige, sehr stattliche Pflanze besitzt große, wohlriechende Blüten, die sich erst gegen Abend öffnen und durch __ Nachtfalter bestäubt werden. Bereits der erste Sonnenschein lässt ihre Blüten verwelken. 
Die Nachtkerze entschädigt die Leute die abends zu spät nach hause kommen, um ihre blühenden Seerosen zu bewundern. 

*4. Tagetes oder Studentenblumensamen*

Die beliebte Studentenblume ist die kleinwüchsige Sorte. Diese Blume braucht keiner besonderen Erklärung, denn sie wächst überall.

Also wer möchte noch tauschen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hat jemand Pfeilkrautsamen für mich??

ich werde mal versuchen hechtkrautsamen zu produzieren!

haber gerade die ersten Blüten


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Steeev,

will mal sehen, ob ich den Samen vom __ Pfeilkraut hier absammeln kann (habe gerade ununterbrochen Besuch, mit meinem Anbau geht besch.. voran und jetzt muss ich auch wieder ab ins Meeting, viel los zur Zeit). Wenn es klappt, schicke ich ihn Dir. Ist übrigens die Pflanze angegangen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Weitere Seerosen-Kindel dümpeln im Wasser und wollen und wollen keine Knollen bilden...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

Halllo Stefan,
ja,es ist eingegangen :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
Mit dem Knolllen bilden kann es es dauern........
Du merkst es daran,wennn sich unter der pflanze ein HARTER!! Knubbel befindet.
Wurde mir mal im Bo.Ga gezeitg..........
Ich habe jetzt allles mit Knolle versehen!!    
Und mein __ Hechtkraut Blüht!!!!!!!! :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

steeev schrieb:
			
		

> Und mein __ Hechtkraut Blüht!!!!!!!!



Ja, aber das beeindruckt mich nicht so sehr, weil ich meines wohl mit der Machete roden muss und es sich seit vielen Wochen zu Tode blüht...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Sep. 2003)

SIND BEI DIR DENNN Samen am __ Hechtkraut?
Ich muss noch Bilder machen....
Dadrauf sind dann auch Meine Monster Wassserhyazinthe...


----------

